
Marc Andreessen: Essential HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, and miscellaneous cheatsheets - brett
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/essential_html_.html
======
brett
Is anyone else stunned by the quality and quantity of content he's being
producing?

Years of dormant wisdom?

~~~
jamesbritt
Is this list of on-line resources stunning?

It's handy, I suppose; without checking each one, though, I'm not so sure it's
any better or worse than the lists I've seen at A List Apart and other top-
notch Web design/development sites.

What would be stunning would be if he had added these sites to del.icio.us,
and told us his user name, so that more people could have more flexible means
to search/group/annotate/back-up these URLs.

~~~
brett
_Is this list of on-line resources stunning?_

No, not really. But it's potentially helpful and that was my initial reaction
in context of all the other stuff he's put out recently.

